# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Euphilia divisa

## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui fica uma divisa (esta mantive-a no meu anterior aquário)



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Normalmente verde

Dieta: Planktivoro, comidas em pó

AGressividade: 4

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3/4

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Ter atenção na colocação deste coral no aquario, precisa de bastante espaço á sua volta, já que os seus tentáculos atingem dimensões consideráveis.Bastante agressivo.

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------

